# 70 gto rim sizes?



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I have two 1970 GTO's. One has American Racing 15 x 8.5 on the back and 15 x 7 on the front. These rims fit great. 

For my second GTO i would like a different rim on there and thinking about 15 x 8 all around. I know the back would fit, would the 15 x 8 on the front work? I am sure it would depend a little on the tire size, here is configuration.

1. GTO # 1: 15 x 8.5 on rear with 295/50/15's (these are fat but rub just a speck on the quarter trim, using some coil spacers corrected this). 15 x 7 on the front with 235/60/15 (no problems at all).

2. GTO # 2: Want to do --> 15 x 8 on rear with 295/50/15's again. 15 x 8 on front with 235/60/15's again.

Couple of things, the 15 x 8 are deep dish compared to the 15 x 7, but thinking with the smaller tire size I can get them in there. 

Ok, Thanks for your help in advance. Shane


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Shane,
I can't say for sure, but I was at a show over the summer and one of the guys there had a 70 Judge Clone. He had 15 x 8, Chromed/black Rally IIs on all four, that he bought from Wheel Vintique. They fit just fine. I don't remember what size tire he had on them, but looking at what you are proposing, I don't think you will have any issues.

The only thing I see in your plan, and it would just be a personal choice for me, is that your back tire size is pretty big compared withthe front. For me, I don't think I would like that look. Because you are using the same size wheel and your tire is 60mm wider, I would be concerned that there would be too much bulge for my liking.
Not saying you shouldn't, it's just my personal choice.

Best of luck with it. 
If you have any pics to post, that would be helpful. Would like to see what they look like on there.

Russ


----------



## mbj1027 (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the rims on your first GTO?


----------

